# Do you make accessories for your dog?



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I consider myself a handy person and find joy in making things with my hands. Why buy it when i can spend the time making it for cheap? I've made several items for Kauzy and was hoping there are some other crafty people here. Here's a leash that I recently finished weaving. I honestly think I could tow a car with this thing (which is about the same as containing an excited V). Lets see some your creations


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice! 

There was a thread here recently about sleeping bags sold by someone on e-bay. I bought one and they are really nice. But using it gave me an idea of making a sleeping bag that has a box shape as opposed to drum or tube shape. I'm looking at your picture and wishing I were a handy person too so I could make one myself....

Sigh... :'(


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Veifera, we bought those sleeping bags too. I love them. Flynn isn't a fan (yet) but Luna loves hers. I meant to snap a picture of her in it and post on here. They're really nice and thick so I actually lay them down in the crates (with the opening facing away from the crate entrance) and have them lay on top of them for extra warmth and padding. I don't want them to go inside them in the crate because I'm afraid they'd be too confined and wouldn't be able to get out of it they got too hot.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I saw the sleeping bags and am making one myself. The only hang up is that I'm going lose my snuggle buddy/heater if he has his own sleeping bag


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's a collar I made for him. After he broke the plastic buckle on his store bought collar I had to make an industrial strength edition.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

flynnandlunasmom: those sleeping bags are amazing, I agree. My dog is nuts about them, loves being inside. Sometimes just her nose sticks out or she's peeking with one eye - always makes me smile. But I think I bought the wrong size (RBD made a point about buying the correct size and of course I had to make a mistake with my order). My dog cannot figure out how to get inside on her own. So she lies down on top of it and gives me that look.

I thought that if the sleeping bag were in a box shape it would be easier for the dog to get up and turn around in the middle of the night. Mine ends up getting outside and then has to sleep the rest of the night on top of it... But probably my fault!

dmak: see what you started?? You need to come up with a better sleeping bag now ;-) ;-) Have you thought about selling your creations on etsy?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We bought 2 large (Flynn is about 58 pounds and Luna is 41 pounds) but they haven't managed to go in on their own either. If we lift the opening, Luna crawls in and turns around and then sticks her face/nose out, like yours does. 

I agree, if the opening was more "boxy" they'd figure out how to go in on their own. Though, mine do know how to burrow under the duvet on their own so I'm sure it's just a matter of time before they figure this out too.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm in the process of making a few items to market there. The only hangup is that it takes sooooooo long to hand weave. The leash in my first post took about 10 hours and about 130 feet of cord to create When i get home from work today I'll have to take/post a pic of the running leash I designed, as i think some of you may be interested in the design. It has a bungee system and the "handle" can extend to go around my waist for a hands free running leash system


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I customized Riley's leather collar with a soldering iron. My next project is crafting a hunting collar out of leather for each dog.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I love homemade things! I pick out the fabric then take it to my mom and tell her what I want. ;D The latest is this awesome fleece jacket. I picked bright orange so that no one will confuse Oquirrh for a deer during hunting season. What I love about homemade things is you can custom fit it prefectly for your pup!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice. I learned leather work as a boy scout and have been back at it for about 6 monthes now and love it.. I've only made gun holsters, but am going to have to jump into the dog market as well. Nice branding


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

You guys that make things are so clever - I love the leash and collar, they are beautiful dmak.

Oquirrh your fleece is just like the equifleece I just bought for Boris - they are brilliant.

As for the sleeping bags, one or all of you could make them and sell them on the forums new sell and buy section - I would definitely buy one. PLEASE


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I couldn't find the thread! Where can you find the sleeping bags?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Do you make accessories for your dog?*



Emily1970 said:


> I couldn't find the thread! Where can you find the sleeping bags?


Here's a link to the sleeping bag thread

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?topic=5603.0


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We bought the XL dog sleeping bags (from the ebay site that RBD posted). They look just like the ebay picture but they're not really anything like the ones in RBD's pictures. Looks like the designer may have changed the fabric and design since he bought them?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Do the sleeping bags posted have zippers or are they sewn like pillow cases?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

They're sewn like a pillow case.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Dmak, what beautiful things you have made! So beautiful!!

Threefsh, I LOVE Riley's collar. I feel like collars are so important to your dog's personality. Its great that you could do that!

I've been dying to get my hands on a sewing machine so that I could make Cole some sweaters and jackets and stuff! (and stuff for me too!) I would love yo make him a hat as well..I am SURE he would appreciate that :

I am inspired!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I attempted to turn an old shirt of mine into one for the dogs. It was a good first effort that I completed in about 10 min but could use some improvement. 

I've also made two drag lines out of the cheapest light weight rope and two clasps from the hardware store. Def the cheapest yet effective drag line/check cord ever.


----------



## KAsDad (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd always looked at the bowl holders, and thought it would be more comfortable for Kaylee if she didn't have to bend so far over to eat. The ones in the stores and online were a little pricey, so I made my own. Kaylee loves it!


----------



## KAsDad (Aug 4, 2011)

The sleeping bags look really neat, and Kaylee loves to be under covers. At home she has her own blanket and has learned to cover herself in her bed, on the floor next to my bed (no dogs in bed!..LOL). At camp she is allowed in my sleeping bag. Camp is her favorite!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

KAsDad said:


> I'd always looked at the bowl holders, and thought it would be more comfortable for Kaylee if she didn't have to bend so far over to eat. The ones in the stores and online were a little pricey, so I made my own. Kaylee loves it!


These look really nice. Jut the other week my cousins husband was making some for their house. Great minds..,


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

WOW! I am very impressed! All the crafts are terrific and that leash is amazing - great work!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Great stuff guys! KAsDad, I was going to build something similar for Elroy's bowls. I'm not really that crafty, but I since I'm a designer I do tend to use Elroy in some artwork occasionally. Also, I did get the book I designed bound & printed for our daughter if you remember that from a previous thread. And I made a scrap wood wall with hooks to hang all of Elroy's stuff on in the mudroom. It's even fuller than you see in that last pic now! And yes, that's an orange dog butt hook for his leash


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

DougAndKate, we hang our leashes on red dog butts like these. Love them.

Hope Elroy is adjusting well to the new baby.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> DougAndKate, we hang our leashes on red dog butts like these. Love them.
> 
> Hope Elroy is adjusting well to the new baby.


Thanks F&L, he's doing better than we ever could of imagined. It's a huge relief and weight off of our shoulders. Even with reduced exercise. I guess our next hurdle will be the crawling phase


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's the running, handsfree leash I made for Kauzy. It makes running with him so much more comfortable


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

I love all this stuff that everyone's made for their Vs. I make some stuff, too, like tug toys, etc, for Lulu and her dog buddies that we hike with, but I have a seamstress friend who makes all her winter jackets for me. Lulu loves her custom coats. She also made her some adorable Xmas PJs last year. Can't find any pics of the jackets right now, but here are the fleece toys and her PJs (don't judge me for the PJs lol ).


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Omg, littlelulu!! I just LOVE those pjs!!! And how convenient to be able to make the tug toys!! <3 <3


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not going to lie. Those pjs are adorable. How does Lulu enjoy wearing them?


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Hahaha... thanks guys, Lulu actually likes her PJs a lot, as far as I can tell . We only put them on her when it's colder in the house in the winter and fall and as soon as they're on, she curls up and goes to sleep. Confession - in addition to the Xmas ones, she also has her "year round" sheep jammies for those non-festive cold nights. So embarassing lol. To see her in snuggling in her PJs, you wouldn't know what a beast she is in the woods and on the trails! My husband is such a sucker for Lu that he doesn't even complain about her wearing them anymore. I've even caught him putting them on her after asking her if she was chilly lol.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh!! Littlelulu that is sooo flippin cute!! Ugh! Soo cute!! Haha


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Littlelulu - those pictures are adorable. I just showed Boris and he wants some. The PJs are very similar to his equifleece but he doesn't have sheep. Now having seen LuLus he is stamping his paws - you could have a night time job as doggy PJ (sheep ofcours) maker and sell them on the forum ;D


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I would definitely put those PJs on Finch and she would LOVE them. She would wear them laying in front of the woodstove... let me know if your friend will take orders!


I just had my first attempt at making Finch a jacket. It came out okay, but I think it can only be worn for on-leash walks. She went off-leash running in the woods today with it on and it really didn't stay together too well since I put a snap in the front. I think the front needs a buckle or velcro. Luckily there is no hunting on Sunday, so I just took it off so she could run free!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Gracie wants a pair of those PJs, too!


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

The funny thing is that my friend (who makes wedding dresses, suits, etc) says that she will never sew another pair of dog PJs again . Apparently they're a bit of a pain to make when you're used to fitting people, not dogs. However, I actually ordered the sheep ones from a small home business in Canada and was very happy with them. The woman who makes them is very nice and does custom orders. Those of you that hate "dressing" your Vs, look away . Her site is: 

http://www.handmadejammies.com/jammies/Welcome.html


----------

